# 135 Points for EOI, without job offer...



## wasim.sultan

Dear Buddies,

need your advice i've scored a total of 135 points and submitted EOI so below are my concerns...im having experience in communications.

1) Will my EOI be selected on 135 score without a Job offer? as from past 4 to 5 months i didnt seen any applications got selected without job offers.

2) If there is no chance of getting EOI be selected on 135 points without job offer than what is the best way to get a job offer??? should have to contact any job/recruiting agency or just apply from the web????

and if you guys know any recruiting agency or website do let me know.


----------



## topcat83

wasim.sultan said:


> Dear Buddies,
> 
> need your advice i've scored a total of 135 points and submitted EOI so below are my concerns...im having experience in communications.
> 
> 1) Will my EOI be selected on 135 score without a Job offer? as from past 4 to 5 months i didnt seen any applications got selected without job offers.
> 
> 2) If there is no chance of getting EOI be selected on 135 points without job offer than what is the best way to get a job offer??? should have to contact any job/recruiting agency or just apply from the web????
> 
> and if you guys know any recruiting agency or website do let me know.


Hi Wasim - welcome to the great Catch 22. 
There's no magic bullet I'm afraid. All you can do is keep plugging away with the job hunt. The fact that you've submitted your EOI shows a commitment so you may be lucky.

See Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi,
What kind of work are you looking for ? Try nz.indeed.com. We found our job on it. It compiles all jobs from both recruiting agencies and private employers all into one. 

Good luck


----------



## wasim.sultan

Jsharbuck, looking for telecommunication engineering work....


----------



## wasim.sultan

*Topcat*



topcat83 said:


> Hi Wasim - welcome to the great Catch 22.
> There's no magic bullet I'm afraid. All you can do is keep plugging away with the job hunt. The fact that you've submitted your EOI shows a commitment so you may be lucky.



Thanks Dear for the luck  and i've submitted the EOI if got lucky than get selected if not than atleast it wont hurt me in future that i didnt took my chances, so do pray for me


----------



## rams0b

Hey Guys,

please help me. 

I applied for NZQA assessment and got level 7 for my degree 
my wife applied for full assessment and hoping for level 7 as well. 
I have got 6 years of experience in Software Engineering and Currently working in Dubai, 
I dont have job offer or work experience in NZ
I am 32 years old. 
NZ point calculator tells me I have 140 points but when I consulted one consultant here in Dubai he told me i can score only 105. 

I am really confused can you please tell me that with above info I can score 140?

Consultant told me that although you worked in Skilled shortage Area but your work isn't in comparable market 

Please help


----------



## lizzie_c24

rams0b said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> please help me.
> 
> I applied for NZQA assessment and got level 7 for my degree
> my wife applied for full assessment and hoping for level 7 as well.
> I have got 6 years of experience in Software Engineering and Currently working in Dubai,
> I dont have job offer or work experience in NZ
> I am 32 years old.
> NZ point calculator tells me I have 140 points but when I consulted one consultant here in Dubai he told me i can score only 105.
> 
> I am really confused can you please tell me that with above info I can score 140?
> 
> Consultant told me that although you worked in Skilled shortage Area but your work isn't in comparable market
> 
> Please help


Hi Rams,

They have a list of countries where the labor market is comparable to theirs. Try to find it in the guide for filling up your EOI. The list includes countries such as United States, HongKong, Great Britain, among others. Please take note that the country they are referring to is where the business is domiciled in, not where your office is.


----------



## kamal.bernard

lizzie_c24 said:


> Hi Rams,
> 
> They have a list of countries where the labor market is comparable to theirs. Try to find it in the guide for filling up your EOI. The list includes countries such as United States, HongKong, Great Britain, among others. Please take note that the country they are referring to is where the business is domiciled in, not where your office is.



Dear all 

i would like to know if we can claim points for under the absolute skills shortage area . as mentioned in the points test. 

but im not from a country mentioned comparable labour

"Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?"

Please advise


----------



## escapedtonz

kamal.bernard said:


> Dear all
> 
> i would like to know if we can claim points for under the absolute skills shortage area . as mentioned in the points test.
> 
> but im not from a country mentioned comparable labour
> 
> "Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?"
> 
> Please advise


If you meet the requirements of an occupation off the LTSSL then the work experience does not have to have been earned from a comparable labour market country. 
It is only when you do not meet the absolute skill shortage occupation requirements that you can go down the comparable labour market route which offers another opportunity to claim the points.

Should have added the fact that an EOI with 135 points and no job offer has virtually no chance of ever getting selected from the EOI pool.


----------



## batra786

subscribing thread.


----------

